# JR Bremer



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

He is playing good. He had 22 points 6 assists and 2 steals last night. I think he will keep starting and hopefully will keep this rate up. He sorta reminds of Dana Barros. Wouldnt u like to hear Tommy Heinsohn saying Bing Bang Boom Bremer!????


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Bremer*

What a flat out great game Bremer had!

I am completely shocked! Perhaps we have our point guard of the future already on the squad. Of course, one game does not mean that much but WOW. He has already outproduced anything Forte did as a Celtic.

I have to say that this summer when the coaching staff dropped Omar Cook's playing time and went with Bremer I thought they were crazy but Bremer's first game shows that the kid can play in this league. 22 points, 6 assists, 2 steals AND ONLY 2 TURNOVERS! Nice, very nice. He seemed under control and very mature. Great outside shot! 

Maybe we traded a three headed monster at the center for a three headed monster at the point.

If nothing else Bremer has increased his value if the C's ever want to make a deal that involves him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It all started in after the Dallas game. He was told that he'll get some time in the next game, and vs SA, OB played him. I was impressed with JR that game. Then after I found out that Delk will not play, I was like "Cool JR will get some time as a back up", then when they announced the lineups it I was like .

He is basically doing what Kenny did last year, except one more thing, actually SCORING, and is like 20 years younger....

I love Bremer...LOL


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

If he can continue to play well they'll be set they won't need to sign any new Pg's or draft them. Then they could focus on a big man. Then they could play a big lineup with bremer at point Pierce at 2 Toine at 3 battie at 4 and a FA or rookie at point. That would create so many matchup problems.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I too would like to see the celtics focus on a big man. That is their main concern right now. I dont know who they could draft this year though. Most Guys are the same size as Battie, so they gotta draft a big Center. I'm thinkin they will trade for one or sign one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This draft is full of PG's, so what will happen to our picks?


----------



## Celtz Fan 1 (Sep 5, 2002)

i hope we make a trade to be honest, i wud love to bring andre miller in here, not that i have heard that, jus like him as a player....the only thing iz i don't think he and pierce get along b/c of tha USA Team thing....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celtz Fan 1</b>!
> i hope we make a trade to be honest, i wud love to bring andre miller in here, not that i have heard that, jus like him as a player....the only thing iz i don't think he and pierce get along b/c of tha USA Team thing....


Why did something happen between them or just the losses?


----------

